
Tippin.me – Micropayments on Twitter - gtonic
https://tippin.me
======
chippy
Three clicks got me to the actual about page:
[https://tippin.me/howto](https://tippin.me/howto)

and you shouldn't click the "about" link at the bottom. (The about link opens
a biography of the web designer or someone a user shouldn't care about
initially).

First click the taco icon top right which says "US" (I thought it was a locale
changer).

Then work your way down the page to the link "Want to Tip? Get started with
Lightning Network" (Very small link, right at the bottom).

Then you will see that it's actually what this site is about and the first
mention of Twitter.

~~~
progval
> First click the taco icon top right which says "US" (I thought it was a
> locale changer).

And that button is only clickable with a mouse (because it's a div with an
onClick property)

~~~
amasad
I hate to break it to you guys but no one comes to hackernews for web design
critique. It's much more productive to discuss the actual technology. A solo
developer built something pretty cool and interesting and all you care about
is the web design?

~~~
trymas
It's cool project, though I very often see critique (or tips) on web design.

Sometimes it's very simple bugs/problems authors have overlooked, sometimes
it's just not very good UX (e.g. open a webpage and i does not answer what?
why? how? and how much?).

Very often top comment can be a link or explanation which answers all these
questions, that index page does not answer.

In this case we have link to the relevant part - which IMO should be the index
page.

------
maeln
I like the comment of Peter Sunde on it :
[https://twitter.com/brokep/status/1098485289528500229](https://twitter.com/brokep/status/1098485289528500229)

Seriously, what are the advantage of Tippin compare to a service that use real
word currencies ? Anonymity ?

~~~
amasad
Money over IP is quite impressive. Something ideological must be clouding your
judgement if you can't see it.

~~~
omeid2
"Money over IP", so like Credit Card? PayPal? and many other money services?

~~~
amasad
Nope. I mean money as in actual wealth. As in a store of value money.

~~~
Vrpe
You mean value that fluctuates "randomly" on the daily in what was proven to
be a manipulated market? A market plagued by corrupt, insecure or amateur on-
ramps like Quadriga, Bitfinex or MtGox? Anonymity goes out the door as soon as
you get verified on one of these on and off ramps.

You cannot have a store of value if the only value that is created is a
speculative agreement. The same critique that went behind fiat currency no
longer being backed by gold applies just the same to cryptocurrencies. Turnkey
solutions like stablecoins essentially mean you are now forced into using them
as a pseudo bank and counting on them to not be handling fractional reserves
at any point in time.

Crypto can have its uses in time, but it is not the emperor's new financial
panacea that many people hope it is.

Regardless, the project is pretty cool and so is its execution.

------
tobiaswk
_This is a beta project, just like the Lightning Network itself, so losing
small amounts is a possibility._

I just love the lightning network. Years of development and it still doesn't
work.

~~~
VMG
It actually works pretty well whenever I use it. They are just responsible
hackers and are pointing out that it is not production quality yet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> Don't be snarky. Comments should get more civil and substantive, not less,
> as a topic gets more divisive.

> Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
> good critical comment teaches us something.

------
nik736
That landing page is so bad that I don't even understand which problem it is
trying to solve.

~~~
jacob_rezi
Great color choices tho

~~~
omeid2
One of my favorite lines ever is from impress.js' documentation:

    
    
        > impress.js may not help you if you have nothing interesting to say ;)
    

Now, great colors are so, too.

------
Ayesh
The "buy me a taco" message is more prominent than what this service really
does and how.

------
amasad
I want to congratulate the creator Sergio for building on Bitcoin. Whereas
others would create an altcoin, ICO, make a ton of claims and then... nothing
comes out of it.

The reason "crypto" (it's really just Bitcoin) stagnated is because nobody was
building on existing solid infrastructure. Now with LN leading the way we're
going to see mainstream applications being built on BTC.

Bravo Sergio for leading the way :clap:

~~~
fabiandesimone
I'm not trying to create controversy but:

"The reason "crypto" (it's really just Bitcoin) stagnated is because nobody
was building on existing solid infrastructure."

So you know this for a FACT?

Looks like Crypto is not stagnated by any means (price might be suppressed) if
you look at the news, it seems crypto as a whole is moving forward at an
accelerated pace.

~~~
amasad
It's all fluff and nothing of substance. Add to that all the 51% attacks.
Ethereuem World Computer couldn't handle some kitties.

Come on. Bitcoin is here. Bitcoin works. Bitcoin is battle tested.

Obviously anyone choosing to altcoin is doing it as a quick-get-rich scheme
and not actually trying to build something useful.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Bitcoin is not suitable for actual transactions though, with its low
transaction rate.

~~~
0xferruccio
LN is a good solution imo. Bitcoin transactions only happen when opening and
closing a channel (which is kind of like moving money from a savings account
to a prepaid card) after that you can do as many payments as you want.
Eventually I guess Bitcoin will move to having larger blocks, but that largely
depends on the world getting faster connections for node syncing and hard
disks price going down (to store the actual blockchain)

